# Good rides near Eugene?



## maximus01 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm heading to Eugene this week and *may* have a 2-3 hours to get in a ride on my breakaway. Can anyone recommend a route in the 25-35 mile range starting/ending in Eugene? I was looking at taking Fox Hollow south out of town, then hanging a right on Lorane, and heading back into town on Bailey Hill. Is this a decent idea? Better to ride it the other direction? I saw some negative comments about traffic and road conditions on Lorane in a forum thread from 2010 but google street view shows this road to have a wide shoulder. Has it been widened and repaved since then? Thanks!

Max


----------

